# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  همکاری در زمینه تولید نرم افزار در تبریز

## علیرضا حسن زاده

از دوستان علاقه مند به برنامه نویسی و مقیم تبریز با شرایط زیر دعوت به همکاری می شود:

در بخش نرم افزار همکاری به صورت آموزش و کار خواهد بود به این صورت که پس از تعریف پروژه توسط اعضای گروه جنبه های مختلف آن مورد بررسی قرار گرفته و قسمتهایی که برای اعضا نیاز به آموزش باشد توسط خود آنها به صورت خود آموز و گروهی(توسط اعضای گروه) آموزش داده می شود و سپس اقدام انجام پروژه صورت خواهد گرفت، پروژه ها با دید تجاری انجام خواهد شد و بازاریابی و ... آن بعهده شرکت می باشد. سود حاصله از فروش نرم افزار میان اعضا به نسبت کار در سیستم  محاسبه می شود.

در بخش سخت افزار کار به صورت بازاریابی و فروش سیستم، پشتیبانی و... خواهد بود که هزینه های آن از سرمایه های مالی اعضای تیم و شرکت تامین خواهد شد در این سیستم نیز در صد سود هر کدام از اعضا به میزان سرمایه خواهد بود که وارد کار می کند.

در هر دو زمینه بازاریابی برای محصولات شرکت امتیاز و درصد خاص خود را خواهد داشت.

علاقه مندان جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر می توانند از طریق PM یا  Alireza.Hassanzade@Gmail.com  ارتباط داشته باشند
با تشکر شرکت برنامه سازان زیتون

----------


## mahdi68

سلام
رو چه نوع پروژه های نرم افزاری قراره کار بشه ؟

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

نوع پروژه بستگی به نظر تیمی داره که تشکیل خواهد شد ولی کلا به صورتی خواهد بود که بشه نرم افزار رو به صورت تجاری عرضه کرد (یه جور تعاونی نرم افزار نویسی)

----------

